# [CONF] Ottimizzare emerge [RISOLTO]

## cagnaluia

Esiste la possibilità di ottimizzare emerge?Last edited by cagnaluia on Thu Sep 02, 2004 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' possibile farlo diventare piu' veloce grazie a un tool per phyton (vedi post utilissimi). Se no spiegati meglio che intendi per ottimizzare emerge

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E' possibile farlo diventare piu' veloce grazie a un tool per phyton (vedi post utilissimi). Se no spiegati meglio che intendi per ottimizzare emerge

 

farlo diventare piu veloce.. è gia un buon passo.

trovare fonti di sorgenti su server piu veloci è un altro passo..

Ciao, vado a mangiare!

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## xchris

suggerirei di cambiare il tag di questo thread.

Sembra che posti un howto!  :Smile: 

...a meno che per i mod vada bene cosi  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> trovare fonti di sorgenti su server piu veloci è un altro passo..
> 
> 

 

guarda sempre i post utilissimi!

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

xchris ha ragione metti il tag [CONF] che e' piu' giusto. 

Per velocizzare emerge https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159347

Per trovare il mirror piu' veloce consiglio l'uso di mirrorselect

----------

## masterbrian

Nei post utilissimi viene descritto anche l'uso di axel, non ti velocizza la compilazione ma ti aiuta nel download del pacchetto, che nel caso di alcuni emerge da sistemi con poca banda puo' essere rilevante

----------

## randomaze

My2c:

In generale se si usa una normale ADSL a casa e si vuole anche navigare e cazzeggiare nel frattempo penso che mirrorselect basti... a me su Padova va costantemente a 70. Volendo comunque andare al limite della connessione c'é l'howto di FonderiaDigitale per usare Axel

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

un altro buon passo e' predisporre una partizione fisica (non virtuale, alla maniera di mount -o bind, per capirci) in reiser4 e montarci /usr/portage e overlay. poi fare renice del processo reiser4

da test personali ci si guadagna un bel po

ma fai attenzione che e' molto facile sputtanare la partizione per via della giovinezza di reiser4. in questo caso basta che ti tieni un backup di scorta (basta anche un tar cvfzp --exclude distfiles archivio.tar.gz /usr/portage)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per quanto riguarda i distfiles e lo scaricamento, trovi sui post utilissimi (credo) un mio tutorial su come usare axel.

----------

## masterbrian

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> un altro buon passo e' predisporre una partizione fisica (non virtuale, alla maniera di mount -o bind, per capirci) in reiser4 e montarci /usr/portage e overlay. poi fare renice del processo reiser4
> 
> da test personali ci si guadagna un bel po
> 
> ma fai attenzione che e' molto facile sputtanare la partizione per via della giovinezza di reiser4. in questo caso basta che ti tieni un backup di scorta (basta anche un tar cvfzp --exclude distfiles archivio.tar.gz /usr/portage)

 

Questo sembra interessante, c'e' mica un howto in giro a riguardo?  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

io ho un problema con websense...

sono dentro una rete di dominio Win2003.. e non tutti download finiscono bene.. adesso posto per maggiori chiarimenti

----------

## cagnaluia

Resolving mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading http://www.gzip.org/zlib/zlib-1.2.1.tar.bz2

--13:25:16--  http://www.gzip.org/zlib/zlib-1.2.1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/zlib-1.2.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.gzip.org... 213.91.2.150

Connecting to www.gzip.org[213.91.2.150]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved

Location: http://192.168.1.5:15871/cgi-bin/authenticate.cgi?ws-session=1308752980 [following]

--13:25:17--  http://192.168.1.5:15871/cgi-bin/authenticate.cgi?ws-session=1308752980

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/authenticate.cgi?ws-session=1308752980'

Connecting to 192.168.1.5:15871... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 Unauthorized

Authorization failed.

!!! Couldn't download zlib-1.2.1.tar.bz2. Aborting.

----------

## cagnaluia

ecco.. come faccio a recuperare questo emerge per esempio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lo rifai partire

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Lo rifai partire

 

lo faccio ripartire... rifà tutto l'ambaradàn... perdendo quello che gia è stato fatto... o è furbo come spero io e risolve solo le mancanze?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Lo rifai partire 
> 
> lo faccio ripartire... rifà tutto l'ambaradàn... perdendo quello che gia è stato fatto... o è furbo come spero io e risolve solo le mancanze?

 

ok.... visto.. parte dall'ultimo download... perfetto

----------

## kaosone

io il vero speed up l'ho visto con raiser4 

con axel vado addirittura peggio in quanto spesso i pacchetti pesano poco e ci mette di piu' a testare i mirror che a scaricare 

ho anche psyco che ha velocizzato ma di poco

per fare la partizione raiser4 e' semplice: 

crei tre partizioni e le formatti con mkfs.reiser4

poi le monti cosi

```

/dev/sda1 on /usr/portage type reiser4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda2 on /var/db/pkg type reiser4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda3 on /var/tmp/portage type reiser4 (rw,noatime)

```

dopo aver copiato i vecchi files con cp -R (non usate tar perche'  poi va tutto piu' lento visto che non viene riorganizzato l'ordine dei files)

----------

## masterbrian

Thx  :Smile:  Mi puoi dire anche la dimensione delle partizioni che hai creato?

----------

## kaosone

certo

```

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1             4.5G  2.8G  1.7G  63% /usr/portage

/dev/sda2             1.8G  159M  1.7G   9% /var/db/pkg

/dev/sda3             4.5G  629M  3.9G  14% /var/tmp/portage

```

ho esagerato un po' con le dimensioni pero' (ho un sacco di spazio) contando anche che con raiser4 i file occupano una buon 20-30% in meno circa   :Confused:  (non so se con tutti i file ma la media e' questa)

----------

## randomaze

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Thx  Mi puoi dire anche la dimensione delle partizioni che hai creato?

 

Puoi usare mezzo giga per il solo portage (e distfiles e Packages su un'altro filesystem) oppure una decina di giga e metti anche la directory di compilazione in quel filesystem (velocizzando quindi un pò anche la compilazione!. Nota che "una decina di giga" ti servono solo se hai intenzione di compilare openoffice e/o KDE, altrimenti credo che te ne bastino 6 o 7.

----------

## cagnaluia

....................

>>> emerge (1 of 9) x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/distfiles/arialb32.exe--13:56:46-- ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/distfiles/arialb32.exe           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arialb32.exe'

Resolving mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe

--13:57:25--  http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arialb32.exe'

Resolving cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net... 195.113.161.88

Connecting to cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net[195.113.161.88]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 

..................

[ la da 10minuti....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xchris

spero che ti tieni un bel backup aggiornato di /var/db/pkg...

quella dir e' vitale!

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> /dev/sda2             1.8G  159M  1.7G   9% /var/db/pkg
> 
> 

 

Data la possibile instabilità del reiser4 io questa la terrei su un fs testato.

Le altre sono ricreabili e riempibili con un emerge sync, quella dir invece é fondamentale per la tua gentoo.

----------

## cagnaluia

ecco si è sbloccato...

ma ogni 2 pacchetti devo CTRL+C, uscire...

e rifare l' emerge!!!

----------

## cagnaluia

ho fatto 

emerge -u mozilla

e adesso si è messo ascaricare X430src-1.tgz

10MB...

che cazzo gli serve!!!! che c'è già!!!!

----------

## kaosone

di solito a mano dopo ogni emerge copio la dir e faccio un backup, so che c'e' un modo con rsync per farlo in automatico ma non so come   :Sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ho fatto 
> 
> emerge -u mozilla
> 
> e adesso si è messo ascaricare X430src-1.tgz
> ...

 

ma... ANCHE X430src-5.tgz...

ALTRI 4,5MB.....

MA CHE CASPITA!!!!!!   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... Per fortuna era un update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@cagnaluia: e' normale anche se un update riscarica tutto (perche' il codice e' cambiato)

----------

